# Replace 311 with VIP211K



## jack206 (Dec 6, 2008)

Recently I call dishnetwork to replace my old 311 with a new VIP211K and the representative insist that I need a technician to install my new receiver and for that reason she can't activate the receiver. Currently I have in my account one vip211 and 311. I have all the installation to replace the old one and install the new receiver, why she insist that I need a visit from a technician. I only need to connect the new receiver, make a switch test and activate the receiver.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

jack206 said:


> I only need to connect the new receiver, make a switch test and activate the receiver.


How do you know this?


----------



## jack206 (Dec 6, 2008)

Right now I have my DISH Pro Plus 44 Multi-Dish Switch and all the connection in my house. Just because I install my own equipment and I am a former Directv installer.


----------



## jack206 (Dec 6, 2008)

I talked with another representative and she activated the receiver.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad that you got it activated. We can only ship equipment out in certain scenarios (depends on what your account shows for satellites installed, tuners, and a couple other things).

Sometimes we have a workaround so the system will let us ship out/activate without having a tech come out (normally this happens when an account it tagged wrong)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

John W said:


> How do you know this?


It is common knowledge.

Since the OP already has HD service (something the CSR should have known), no visit is necessary (nor even recommended).


----------

